# Telefon und Internetprovider - Qual der Wahl



## Hektik (15. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Community!

Ich bin derzeit auf der Suche nach einem zukünftigen Provider für unseren zukünftigen Telefon- und Internetanschluss. Da ich in gut einem Monat endlich mit meinem Freund zusammenziehe und er sich schon allerlei Handwerkliches aufhalst, versuche ich, wenigstens ein paar organisatorische Dinge an mich zu reißen  Zugegeben: Das wäre sowieso nicht seine Stärke *duck* Aber das ist ein anderes Thema 

Da ich auf tutorials.de keinen richtigen Thread zum Thema gefunden habe, möchte ich hier doch eine Art Pilot-Thread ins Leben rufen, der die ganzen Provider listet und für uns eine Transparenz in den Tarifjungle bringt. Wichtig ist mir hierbei die subjektive Erfahrung der User im Board. Seid doch so gut, und schreibt eure Erfahrung und/oder Tipps bei der Providerwahl sowie deren Vor- und Nachteile auch in diesen Thread. Ich werde dann versuchen, so gut wie möglich diese "Erkenntnisse" im Startpost fest und aktuell halten.

Ich fang dann mal an, zur Übersichtlichkeit sind die Anbieter alphabetisch gelistet.

*Alice-DSL*
*für 29,95€:*
DSL-Internetzugang und Telefonanschluss(VoIP) als Komplettangebot. 
Telefon-Flatrate für Gespräche im deutschen Festnetz. 
Surfen mit bis zu 16.000 Kbit/s als Flatrate
Hochladen/Versenden von Daten mit bis zu 800 Kbit/s 
DSL-Modem
5 x 10 GB E-Mail-Postfächer (z.B. ihr-ausgewählter-name@alice-dsl.net), E-Mails mit bis zu 2 GB Größe sowie weitere Online-Services kostenlos
5 eigene Webseiten kostenlos (z.B. http://www.alice-dsl.net/ihr-ausgewählter-name)
Mitnahme der bisherigen Rufnummer möglich

*VORTEILE:*
Kündigungsfrist von nur einem Monat. Ablaufdatum ist somit immer der letzte Tag des Folgemonats.
ISDN für nur 2€/Monat zusätzlich.
Mittlerweile vielerorts auch ohne Resell-Angebot verfügbar. Somit kein Telekomanschluß mehr nötig. Bei nötigen Support ist dann auch die Frage vom Tisch, wer nun für die Fehlerbehebung zuständig ist.
*NACHTEILE:*
Es wird nur ein DSL-Modem mitgeliefert, dass nach Vertragskündigung auch wieder abgegeben werden muss.
Telefoniert wird über VoIP. Somit keine echte analoge Leitung. Das wird jedoch erst nach längerem Suchen im Kleingedruckten deutlich.
*SUBJEKTIVE ERFAHRUNGEN:*
Noch keine negativ-Erfahrungen gehört.



*Arcor*
*für 34,95€:*
DSL-Internetzugang und Telefonanschluss(VoIP) als Komplettangebot. 
Telefon-Flatrate für Gespräche im deutschen Festnetz. 
Surfen mit bis zu 16.000 Kbit/s als Flatrate
Hochladen/Versenden von Daten mit bis zu 800 Kbit/s 
DSL-Modem mit integriertem WLAN-Router
Mitnahme der bisherigen Rufnummer möglich

*VORTEILE:*
Man erhält ein Kombigerät dabei (Modem, Router, WLAN), das man behalten darf.
*NACHTEILE:*
Mindestvertragslaufzeit 12 Monate. Kündigungsfrist 1 Monat vor Vertragsende, ohne Kündigung automatische Vertragsverlängerung um 3 Monate.
Telefoniert wird über VoIP. Somit keine echte analoge Leitung. Wenigstens gibt Arcor das auch großgeschrieben an.
*SUBJEKTIVE ERFAHRUNGEN:*
Bei einigen läufts *SAU*-Schlecht, bei anderen wiederum ohne Probleme.
Der Kundendienst/der Telefonsupport hatte in einem Test der Stiftung Warentest als Schlechtester im Test abgeschnitten. (hat da jemand ne Quelle zum Verlinken?)



*Congstar*
*für 27,97€:*
DSL-Internetzugang und Telefonanschluss(VoIP) als Komplettangebot. 
Telefon-Flatrate für Gespräche im deutschen Festnetz. 
Surfen mit bis zu 16.000 Kbit/s als Flatrate
Hochladen/Versenden von Daten mit bis zu 1024 Kbit/s 
Mitnahme der bisherigen Rufnummer möglich

*VORTEILE:*
Kündigungsfrist von nur einem Monat. Ablaufdatum ist somit immer der letzte Tag des Folgemonats.
Jeder Bestandteil des Paketes ist einzeln zubuchbar oder kann rausgelassen werden. Kostenlose Änderungen des jeweiligen Tarifpaketes Monatlich möglich.
*NACHTEILE:*
Telefoniert wird über VoIP. Somit keine echte analoge Leitung. Wenigstens gibt Arcor das auch großgeschrieben an.
Keine Zusatzgeräte dabei. Jedoch ab einmalig 20€ zukaufbar.
Einmalige Anschlußgebühr von 49.99€
Nur per Resell verfügbar. Somit ist ein Telefonanschluss der deutschen Telekom Mindestvorraussetzung.
*SUBJEKTIVE ERFAHRUNGEN:*
Trivial gehaltene Tarife, hohe Transparenz. Jedoch knallhartes Einhalten der AGB, Kulanz nur in Ausnahmefällen.


----------



## ronaldh (19. Dezember 2007)

Ich bin seit vielen Jahren bei 1&1. Meinen Telefonanschluss habe ich von der Telekom, und DSL und Flat von 1&1. 

Damit bin ich durchgehend zufrieden gewesen. Gestern hatte ich tatsächlich mal für kurze Zeit DSL-Ausfall, aber dies ist in den ganzen Jahren noch nie passiert.

Die Kosten, die ich habe, basieren noch auf alten (teuren) Verträgen, das ist heute absolut nicht mehr vergleichbar. Da muss ich bei Gelegenheit mal sehen, wie ich das umstelle. 

Telefonanschluss bei der Telekom halte ich nach wie vor für empfehlenswert. Ich habe einfach schon öfters von unterschiedlichen Anbietern von Problemen gehört. Auch im Kündigungsfall. Da sind viele Anbieter wohl auch im Kündigungsfall (z.B. bei Auszug aus der Wohnung) unkulant und beharren auf Vertragserfüllung, auch wenn man, weil man ausgezogen ist, das Telefon gar nicht mehr benutzen kann.

Von Arcor habe ich hauptsächlich negative Dinge gehört, die verkaufen beispielsweise auch gern DSL-Verträge in Gegenden, wo definitiv kein DSL möglich ist (habe ich neulich bei einem Freund erlebt, und als wir dann die Hotline anrufen wollte, kam nur ein Freizeichen, weil es war Wochenende, und da geht da anscheinend keiner ran...).


----------

